# Renault R.S. 01 race car packs a Nissan GT-R punch



## TrentPhillips (Aug 20, 2014)

Looks allot R8ish but I think it will rip them to shreds!




Named in honour of Renault’s first Formula One car, the RS01, the new Renault R.S. 01 features eye-catching body work wrapped around a carbon monocoque chassis and a steel roll cage, both from Dallara. All up the R.S. 01 is claimed to weigh less than 1100 kilograms. Measuring 2.0 metres wide and just 1.12m tall, the R.S. 01 is significantly broader than it is from tarmac to turret.





Behind the passenger cell is a version of the twin-turbo 3.8-litre V6 used in the Nissan GT-R. Featuring a dry sump and tuning by Nismo, the 3.8-litre motor is fed by a 150L fuel tank and is said to produce more than 370kW of power and in excess of 600Nm of torque. According to Renault, the R.S. 01′s performance lies somewhere between a GT3 and a DTM race car.

Full write up here


----------

